# NAFB new coral and fish shipment this Saturday?



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

*NAFB new coral and fish shipment this Saturday ( pictures)*

I'm confusing for my options where should I go to .......?
Pic in page 2


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

What are the other options?


-Tony


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Other options Casino Rama or Niagara Falls  Or ask Red give me a ride wherever he want to go


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Heard Ryan is having a crazy party! Add that to the list and do a random draw !


-Tony


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We're heading to R2O in the morning if you need a ride. We're going early to camp out and make breakfast so if you want a ride give me a shout. 

Can't miss this one!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok bro! So after party in R2O we still have another party in NAFB  I will bring with me one box of 24 HEineken


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Now this will REALLY mess with your heads.....

Weigh your options carefully.....but I suggest you visit BOTH places.

Rationale: 

I've seen NAFB's shipping list. There are a few nice surprises available! That's all I can comment on.

I've seen the corals R2O has brought in.....and they are truly blinding. IF Ryan sticks to his pricing game plan tomorrow....the operative word is: "Insane"......and that's all I can comment on.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Red I'll be first in line and I'll be making eggs and bacon while we wait so bring your appetite


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Red ..the weather to cold we hate standing out to wait until 11 o'clock:


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL.....yeah....but we have ALL done it. I value my life - Ryan would hurt me if I opened early.B There will be cherries for everyone. Look, scan, every corner. There are pieces that may not be obvious.

I also value my other relationships with other LFS. What happens at their store....stays in their store.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

This holiday season my wife decided to cut off my Christmas present because I spent to much for corals


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Pic ......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Pics of shipment


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

More pics.....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice corals ....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice paly pink candy apple?? Nice shipment


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Pca............


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Red .! I already did your job I knew you are very busy tonight


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice....lol. Thanks.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

good night everybody


----------

